# Custom Designed Software for Tablet PC



## mn01 (May 11, 2011)

I came across this cool custom-designed software that is on a tablet pc. You can show homeowners a presentation or a video. It also comes with a credit card swipe, built-in handwriting feature, and touch and print application. It also keeps track of future procedures that are needed for your job. You also can receive all of your customer information.

Has anyone came across anything that is like this or even similiar to this software?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Are we supposed to ask you to tell us about the discovery?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sounds a bit like a lead in to an promotion or ad of some kind.

But hey, I'm just the suspicious type, that's why the Rapture is leaving me here to keep moderating this hell hole :thumbup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Please tell us more, links please, I love clicking on links
Click, click, click














Click


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I'll take one only if its price exorbitantly high. I wouldn't want my competition getting a hold of it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Tablet pc? Tablet pc's are dead. Apple and google killed them. I should know, I have a tablet pc and iPad.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what's a tablet PC ? One of those toy web browsers?


----------



## mn01 (May 11, 2011)

I was doing a google search on wanting to get info on how to make my job easier and came across that software. I think you actually have to own the tablet and the software is installed in the tablet.


----------

